# James Michener Books?



## thomashton (Oct 28, 2008)

Anyone know where I can find James Michener books in a Kindly-friendly format?
Mostly interested in: Centennial, The Source, Hawaii, Alaska, etc. Pretty much is historic, epic novels.
Thanks.


----------



## beachgrl (Nov 10, 2008)

I'd be interested too.  He is my all time favorite author.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

_The Source_ was available for a very short time and then it disappeared. I was lucky enough to get it. We think there were digital rights issues. Sometimes books disappear while they are being reformatted, but I would think this one would have come back already.


----------



## Avalon3 (Dec 3, 2008)

thomashton said:


> Anyone know where I can find James Michener books in a Kindly-friendly format?
> Mostly interested in: Centennial, The Source, Hawaii, Alaska, etc. Pretty much is historic, epic novels.
> Thanks.


I have Caravans on my Kindle and I got it through Amazon. Now the Kindle link isn't there for it anymore.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Dadratit - I was hoping to add him to my collection!  Maybe soon?


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*I also searched for him last week....hopefully they'll put a few of his books up.*


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

He left all his book rights to Swarthmore, his alma mater, I guess we need to send them letters.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Gables Girl said:


> He left all his book rights to Swarthmore, his alma mater, I guess we need to send them letters.


"He left River City the Library building but he left all the books to _her_."

Sorry. . .that's the first thing that came to mind.  I too like Michener and would likely buy his books for Kindle. My favorites were _The Source_ and _Hawaii_.

Ann


----------



## Lizzy (Nov 26, 2008)

Avalon3 said:


> I have Caravans on my Kindle and I got it through Amazon. Now the Kindle link isn't there for it anymore.


You can get that one at Fictionwise but not in Multi-Format so you could only read it with the Mobipocket reader on your computer.


----------

